# Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...



## Winne (23. Dezember 2005)

Hab da eins entdeckt das mich interessieren würde:

*JRC STI Rapid 2 -Mann Dome inkl. Overwrap*
http://62.75.177.102/shop2/index.php?user=topmediate&hkat=6&proid=467&skat=29

könnt Ihr dazu was beitragen (Eure Erfahrungen - Alternativen)?|kopfkrat


----------



## clemens (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Hi,

ich beschäftige mich auch seit einiger Zeit mit diesem Thema.
Ich suche ebenso ein gutes Zelt.

Meine Anforderungen:
- Platz für eine Liege + Material
- Muschelförmig
- Winterskin muss erhältlich sein
- Gute Verarbeitung
- Schnelle Aufbauzeit.
- Preis so billig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig (Preis egal)

Über die Fox Zelte habe ich eigentlich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört.
Evtl habt ihr mir ein Tipp welches ich verwenden soll.

Fox Explorer:
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=14&products_id=947

Fox Frontier:
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=14&products_id=942&PHPSESSID=37f4a195d1060ac4563f692fb708d43c

Was meint ihr ?
Es gibt ja noch Biviys von Nash Starbaits udn Chub, ich brauch halt was gutes.


----------



## eggert (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Hallo,
Ich habe das Fox Frontier und muss sagen das Ding ist gut durchdacht 
- viel Platz
- wasserfest (3 Tage Dauerregen)
- sehr schnell aufzubauen (als Einmann)
- variabel man kann z.B. die Front rausnehmen und es als "Strandmuschel" oder mit dem Wap als Zweimann aufstellen.
jetzt das woran fox noch arbeiten muß: 
- packmaß (aber es gibt ne schöne große tasche mit zu)
- der Wap (Zweimann) ist nicht atmungsaktiv
und  für die Zweimann-Variante gleich dazu kaufen:
Alustange ca. 1 m
und 18er Rohrklips gib es im Baumarkt
damit beugt man der Wasserpfütze auf dem Dach vor (2man)
gruss eggert|wavey:


----------



## Brisko (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Der Hammer ist das hier:
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=14&products_id=2091&PHPSESSID=0725ae0166eabd41f1164a9e53b27ec4

Wenn das in Deinem Preisrahmen liegt... Dann los!

Habe das Glück, dass ein Freund das hat....#6 Und ich somit, wenns losgeht, eine Luxusherberge habe!


----------



## darth carper (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Wenn der Preis erstmal keine Rolle spielt, dann gibt es eigentlich nur die Zelte von Trakker/Aqua. Entweder das Armo/Armadillo oder das Pioneer. Diese Zelte sind meiner Meinung nach das Beste was zur Zeit in dieser Form erhältlich ist. Die Verarbeitun, das Material und die Reißverschlüsse sind erstklassig. Ich besitze selbst seit drei Jahren das Trakker Armadillo und bin damit bestens zufrieden.
Von den Plastik-Fox-Zelten ließe ich die Finger. Die restlichen auf dem Markt befindlichen Zelte sind nur mehr oder weniger schlechte Nachbauten des ursprünglich von Aqua auf den Markt gebrachten Armadillo.


----------



## martin k (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Hi Clemens!

Da auch ein Winterskin nur bedingt gegen Kondenswasser hilft, empfehle ich Dir an dieser Stelle eine kleine Gas-Zeltheizung (z.B. Fa. THERM-X). Ich habe eine Ausführung die sich wahlweise mit  900/1200 od. 1700W betreiben läßt. Mit einer 5l-Gasflasche (bei den BP-Tankstellen erhält man Leichtflaschen aus Kunststoff) heize ich ca. 60h durchgehend! Diese Kombi hat mich selbst im Winter bei Minusgraden manche mehrtägige Angeltour komfortabel überstehen lassen - als Zelt reicht dann ein großer Schirm mit Überwurf...
Vor ca. 2 Jahren leistete ich mir das Big-Z Brolly der Fa.Trakker ... super Verarbeitung, sehr windstabil, variabel & schnell aufzubauen...aber leider schweineteuer. Seit kurzem gibt es meines Wissens das gleiche Modell mit einer anderen Haut um einiges preisgünstiger...reicht vielleicht auch??

lg Martin


----------



## ulschi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*



			
				martin k schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Clemens!
> 
> Da auch ein Winterskin nur bedingt gegen Kondenswasser hilft, empfehle ich Dir an dieser Stelle eine kleine Gas-Zeltheizung (z.B. Fa. THERM-X). Ich habe eine Ausführung die sich wahlweise mit  900/1200 od. 1700W betreiben läßt. Mit einer 5l-Gasflasche (bei den BP-Tankstellen erhält man Leichtflaschen aus Kunststoff) heize ich ca. 60h durchgehend! Diese Kombi hat mich selbst im Winter bei Minusgraden manche mehrtägige Angeltour komfortabel überstehen lassen - als Zelt reicht dann ein großer Schirm mit Überwurf...
> Vor ca. 2 Jahren leistete ich mir das Big-Z Brolly der Fa.Trakker ... super Verarbeitung, sehr windstabil, variabel & schnell aufzubauen...aber leider schweineteuer. Seit kurzem gibt es meines Wissens das gleiche Modell mit einer anderen Haut um einiges preisgünstiger...reicht vielleicht auch??
> lg Martin


Hast du vielleicht mal einen Link zur Gasheizung (beim Google hab ich nix gefunden).


----------



## T.C (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Hallo,

könnte mir vorstellen das Martin den TGO Therm'X Gasheizer meint.
Gibt es in zwei größen.

http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/Outdoor-Artikel-Heizgeraete-c-81_93.html?osCsid=69238bb34fc959cae400fe7edd40287e

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Lupus (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Ein Zelt wird auch meine (über) nächste Anschaffung sein allerdings finde ich die Preise schon sehr.. sagen wir gewöhnungsbedürftig 
Was spricht eigentlich gegen Zelte von denen http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/?? Die Kosten wesentlich weniger wio genau liegen denn da die unterschiede???#c 
Ich meine bei FOX z. B. zahlt man zu einem großen Teil den Namen!!!

Gruß Lupus


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Nun, der Unterschied ist, dass Bode so billige Aldi-Flurken verkauft, und Aquas/Trakkers auch problemlos übelsten Stürmen/Hagel/Schneelast standhalten.

Ich hab jetzt seit 2 Jahren das Aqua Pioneer und würd keine andere Marke als Aqua / Trakker mehr kaufen.

Weit Billiger als bei KL gibts die Aqua übrigens direkt beim Importeur des Herstellers http://www.aquaproducts.co.uk:
Holland, Germany, Belgium
Henk Martens Tel. 0031 (0)264425578 in Arnheim/NL
Henk spricht gut Deutsch.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Winne (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*



			
				Brisko schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hammer ist das hier:
> http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=14&products_id=2091&PHPSESSID=0725ae0166eabd41f1164a9e53b27ec4
> 
> hi Brisco + Carper,
> ...


----------



## darth carper (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Die Bodenplane läßt sich heraus nehmen. Du mußt die Bodenplane aber verwenden, wenn du das Zelt problemlos aufbauen willst. Es sei denn du bastelst oder kaufst dir ein Zusatzkit, welches die Stangen beim Aufbau unter Spannung hält.


----------



## pfantomas (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Da schließe ich mich an:

AQUA ARMO MK2, das beste Zelt seit Erfindung der Zeltplane.:m #6 

Zur Ergänzung: mit dem "Tension strip" kann man das Zelt ohne Boden aufbauen und mit dem 3-teiligen Zusatzgestänge braucht man es vorne nicht abzuspannen. Die Front kann dann an den Seite festgeklipst werden und man hat vorne alles offen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Es lässt sich auch ohne Bodenplane UND ohne Strap aufbauen, mann muss es dann aber im genau richtigen Abstand am Boden Festnageln, um ein Verbiegen des Gestänges zu verhindern. Der Tension strap ist ein Gewebegurt, der nix anderes bewirkt als diesen genauen Abstand festzulegen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!

Den tension Strap kann man sich einfach selbst bauen und ich empfehle den zum Aufbau ohne Boder auf jeden Fall!


----------



## nissi0815 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Hallo Winne!
Ich würde sagen du zahlst erst mal deine Autoversicherung!!!!!!!!!
Grins bis bald
MfG Christi
Royal Carp Connection#6


----------



## Winne (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

...wurde bereits abgebucht    aber... 
die rückerstattete Kohle für unsere Boilieaktion 2005 hat's mehr als locker ausgeglichen.
Da sind sogar noch ein paar Tageskarten für Ersingen drin - du Sack :q 
#h bis morgen zur Kartenausgabe (RCC-Winne)


----------



## Winne (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*



			
				Winne schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da eins entdeckt das mich interessieren würde:
> 
> *JRC STI Rapid 2 -Mann Dome inkl. Overwrap*
> http://62.75.177.102/shop2/index.php?user=topmediate&hkat=6&proid=467&skat=29
> ...


 
jo, erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Wenn das Trakker nicht so arschteuer wär...
Bin mir immer noch, oder gerade wegen der unterschiedlichen Meinungen unschlüssig. Hat den evtl. einer von Euch das JRC schon mal gesehen/benutzt? 
Bei Ehmann fishing
( http://www.ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=112 )
liegt das Bivvy bei 310,- € - merkt Ihr was?
Gruß Winne


----------



## barta (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

können hier eigentlich einige geld kacken, oder leidet dann die familie unter dem geldverlust, nachdem ein zelt für 1200DM gekauft wurde??? also ich kann darüber nur LAUT lachen! ich hab nen zelt vom aldi(25ois) passen 2 liegen rein, hat schon 3 tage dauerrege inklusive extrem sturm mitgemacht...ohne zusätzliche imprignation, oder sowas... ich habe 0,0 kondenswasser, en kleines vorzelt und platz satt...noch fragen?
der einzige nachteil is das aufbauen...aber manch zelte, die hier vorgeschlagen wurden, sind auch erst in 12mins aufgebaut...und in der zeit hab ich meins vom aldi auch stehen...


----------



## Merlinrs (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> können hier eigentlich einige geld kacken, oder leidet dann die familie unter dem geldverlust, nachdem ein zelt für 1200DM gekauft wurde??? also ich kann darüber nur LAUT lachen! ich hab nen zelt vom aldi(25ois) passen 2 liegen rein, hat schon 3 tage dauerrege inklusive extrem sturm mitgemacht...ohne zusätzliche imprignation, oder sowas... ich habe 0,0 kondenswasser, en kleines vorzelt und platz satt...noch fragen?
> der einzige nachteil is das aufbauen...aber manch zelte, die hier vorgeschlagen wurden, sind auch erst in 12mins aufgebaut...und in der zeit hab ich meins vom aldi auch stehen...



Das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Jeder gibt halt unterschiedlich Geld für sein Hobby aus. Der eine Kauft sich für 10000 € ein Motorrad der andere für 200000 € ein Ferrari und ganz andere stellen sich eine Ü-Ei Figur für 800 € ins Regal die überhaupt kein Zweg erfüllt.
Und andere geben halt 600 € für ein Zelt aus. Wichtig ist doch nur das die Leute damit glücklich und zufrieden sind. Wenn du mit dein Aldi Zelt glück hattest ist doch schön. In vielen Bundesländern ist z.b ein Zelt mit Boden verboten, oder das Zelt ganz und nur ein Schirm erlaubt. Dann sieht es mit Aldi auch schlecht aus. Ich weiss auf jeden Fall nicht was daran so Lustig ist.


----------



## Winne (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Zitat von *barta*
_können hier eigentlich einige geld kacken..._


			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Jeder gibt halt unterschiedlich Geld für sein Hobby aus. Der eine Kauft sich für 10000 € ein Motorrad der andere für 200000 € ein Ferrari und ganz andere stellen sich eine Ü-Ei Figur für 800 € ins Regal die überhaupt kein Zweg erfüllt.
> Und andere geben halt 600 € für ein Zelt aus. Wichtig ist doch nur das die Leute damit glücklich und zufrieden sind. Wenn du mit dein Aldi Zelt glück hattest ist doch schön. In vielen Bundesländern ist z.b ein Zelt mit Boden verboten, oder das Zelt ganz und nur ein Schirm erlaubt. Dann sieht es mit Aldi auch schlecht aus. Ich weiss auf jeden Fall nicht was daran so Lustig ist.


 
Dank dir Merlinrs, seh ich eingentlich auch so, wobei Barta mit den Kosten eigentlich schon recht hat - die Dinger mit dem Füchschen drauf, oder Trakker sind schon arscheteuer. Geht auch für weniger Geld, so oft wie ich das Teil nutzen möchte - jedenfalls nicht täglich - dafür hab ich 'n Haus. 
Wie auch immer, habe, auch aus anderen Foren, nur positive Rückmeldungen zum JRC STI-Rapid 2-Mann bivvy bekommen. Mittlerweile hab ich auch Anbieter gefunden, die´s verhältinsmäßig günstig anbieten (unter 300,-€). 
Ich denke das ist tragbar - werd mir´s wohl holen - nach den Messen #6 . 
Gruß Winne


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*



> können hier eigentlich einige geld kacken, oder leidet dann die familie unter dem geldverlust, nachdem ein zelt für 1200DM gekauft wurde??? also ich kann darüber nur LAUT lachen!



Vernehme ich da etwa NEID?  
Nach Lachen hört es sich für mich jedenfalls eher weniger an, eher nach drüber erregen, dass sich Andere was teures Kaufen.

Schau mal: http://www.karstententen.nl/site_index.php?id=7&page=31&taal_id=4&parent=0 die kosten doppelt soviel.#h 



> hat schon 3 tage dauerrege inklusive extrem sturm mitgemacht


Na immerhin. 3 Tage, das ist ja schon ein ganzes Wochenende. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## nikmark (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Holger,
was ist denn das für ein Zelt, das ich bei Dir kenne ?
Sach doch mal Bezeichnung und Preis.
Hat mir einen absolut stabilen und "einmalimLebenKaufen" Eindruck gemacht !

Nikmark

P.S.
Kennst Dich da ein wenig besser aus. Hat man eventuelle Chancen über EBay dran zu kommen oder verkauft man so ein Zelt nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## darth carper (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Das Zelt ist tatsächlich (fast) das Nonplusultra, was Material, Komfort, Verarbeitung usw. betrifft.

Es hat nur einen Nachteil: das Gewicht und das Transportmaß sind gigantisch.

Zum Aufbau wird es aufgeblasen!

Bei ebay habe ich das noch nie gesehen, allerdings auch noch nie am Wasser.
Wenn du so eins kaufst, hast du sicher länger was davon.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Ich hab ein Aqua Pioneer. www.aqua-products.co.uk Hat mich 570€ Gekostet zzgl Sturmstangen und Versand.
Ist aber in der Praxis auch etwa 9 Kg schwer ohne Boden. Und etwas Sperrig, das Armo ist da besser.
Dafür stehts in unter 1 Minute und sieht aus wie ein Schirm.

Bei Ebay hat mal eines Gestanden (die Trakker-Version) - in 2 Jahren...
Das Armo / Armadillo ist häufiger mal drin.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## thobi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

moin!!!
ich hatte von chub das reflex brolly system.war auch gut.aber etwas klein für mich und den hund oder mal den jungen mitnehmen!!!
jetzt habe ich mir von starbaits das spezialist geleistet.
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=14&products_id=1777&PHPSESSID=f2f53144efc8796ea2800c2db373f153
geiles teil und sehr zu empfehlen.
durch den überwurf und den großen abstand zum zelt und den fliegengasen im himmel ist sogar fast das problem schwitzwasser weg.mit kleinster heitzung sogar ganz wech!!!!
zur not passen auch mal 2 liegen da rein und einen delux überwurf der das ding noch größer macht kann man sich dazu auch holen.
zwar teuer aber sein geld wert!!!!
100 prozentig!
gruß thobi


----------



## Spy03 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Hallo

Ich hatte auch immer die Frage welches Zelt soll ich mir kaufen.Aber nach zwei Preiskünstigen Zeltén bin ich drauf gekommen nicht am falschen Ende zu Sparen.Wenn man das Zelt mal für einen längeren Ansitz benötigt dann macht sich Qualität bemerkbar.
Ich habe mir das Cyfish 2 von Chub zugelegt und bis jetzt (seit 2 Jahre) bin ich damit sehr zufrieden.
Es ist sehr Geräumig auch wenn die Liege aufgebaut ist,hat man auch noch Platz sein ganzes Tackle zu verstauen.
Ich weiss,manche schwören auf Fox und manche haben eine andre Lieblingsmarke.Ich bin ein Fan von Chub und habe auch viel Produkte von der Marke,ist zwar nicht ganz billig aber sehr gut.

Mfg Spy03 :m


----------



## Lupus (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Um es mal klar zu sagen von mir au kann jeder kaufen was er will und für soviel Geld wie er will#6 !
Die Preisdiskussion finde ich jedoch nicht so ganz unberechtigt 
Grade bei den typischen Carp-Marken zahlt man einen erheblichen Anteil des Preises für den Namen! Und wenn man dann mal bei den Outdoor-Ausrüstern guckt, deren Qualitätszelte bekommt man auch schon leicht unter 400 Euro!! Ich finde dieses offensichtliche Preisgefälle schon auffällig#d !

Mir kann halt keiner erzählen das der Ferrari besser ist als der Porsche nur weil der Italiener tausende Euros teurer ist. Wenn man jetzt aber sagt der Ferrari ist einfach geiler na dann ist das eben Ansichtssache!!  

Aber jeder wie er will #6 

Lupus (immer noch auf der Suche nach einem guten und günstigem Zelt)#q


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*



			
				Lupus schrieb:
			
		

> Um es mal klar zu sagen von mir au kann jeder kaufen was er will und für soviel Geld wie er will#6 !
> Die Preisdiskussion finde ich jedoch nicht so ganz unberechtigt
> Grade bei den typischen Carp-Marken zahlt man einen erheblichen Anteil des Preises für den Namen! Und wenn man dann mal bei den Outdoor-Ausrüstern guckt, deren Qualitätszelte bekommt man auch schon leicht unter 400 Euro!! Ich finde dieses offensichtliche Preisgefälle schon auffällig#d !
> 
> ...


 
Erstens ist es mir zwar auch Latte, was andere für ihr Zeugs ausgeben. Andererseits schrauben diejenigen die bereit sind solche Preise für ein paar liebevoll zusammen genähte und imprägnierte Stückchen Stoff samt einiger Alu Stängchen zu zahlen, die Preise auch in die Höhen, die man sich hier teilweise mit offenem Mund anschaut.

Das hat mit Neid wirklich weniger zu tun. 

Die Gleichung lautet wohl wie folgt:

Aldi = 25 Euro
Aldi + einiges abgekupferte von Fox + ein wenig Qualität = Khoga = 49,85
Khoga + Qualitätsschub und einige Gimmicks= Ultimate = 89,95
Ultimate + Carp im Namen + Qualitätsschub = Fox = 500 

Auffällig wirds bei Dingen, die im Outdoor Bereich liegen. Im Campingzubehör bekommt man so manchen Teil eben nicht in Oliv sondern in Blau für weniger Geld. Und wenn ich die Preise z.B. für Plano Boxen sehe, dann meine ich, dass da bezüglich Hobby ganz schön heftig zur Kasse gebeten wird und auf der anderen Seite schon ein geregeltes Maß an Sucht dahinter steht, um jegliche Vernunft abzulegen und für ein paar Stücke Plaste 200 Märker und mehr auf den Tresen zu legen. 

Ein Großteil des Preise erklärt sich wohl einzig und alleine über den Hobbyfaktor.

Soll aber wie gesagt jeder halten wie er will.


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Ich hab eigentlich bei Askari eines gesehen, welches ich mir unter meiner persönlichen Schmerzgrenze zulegen würde, würde ich dann mal eines brauchen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Na ist immer die frage, was man mit will.

Die Aldi Schlagbohrmaschine reicht für löcher in die Wand.
Nen Kellerausbau überlebt sie eher nicht, da hat man besser nen Marken-Bohrhammer aus dem Baumarkt.
Regelmässige schwere Arbeiten überleben die aber auch nicht, daher haben alle, die das regelmässig machen (Handwerker) ne Hilti oder ne Blaue Bosch.
Vielleicht erklärt denen ja mal wer, das die Aldi Plaste doch ausreicht  

Genauso ists bei Zelten. Für 1-2x im Jahr reicht das Aldi und das Kogha. Das Ultimate hält bei Sommercampern einige Jahre, aber wer 15 Wochenenden im Jahr geht und das auch bei unwetter, der kauft eben besser ein Bewährtes.

Aber vielleicht geht ja auch mal wer zu den Extrem-Bergsteigern und klärt sie auf, dass Aldi Zelte ausreichen. 



> Aldi = 25 Euro
> Aldi + einiges abgekupferte von Fox + ein wenig Qualität = Khoga = 49,85
> Khoga + Qualitätsschub und einige Gimmicks= Ultimate = 89,95
> Ultimate + Carp im Namen + Qualitätsschub = Fox = 500


Da fehlt mir aber noch was #h 
Fox - kiddieattraktivem Namen + guter Qualitätsschub = JRC / Chub / Starbaits = um 300€
JRC / Chub / Starbaits + guter Qualitätsschub + selbstentwickelt statt nur abgekupfert = Aqua / Trakker = 500€

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Ist schon klar, dass Qualität ihren Oreis hat. Und den Unterschied zwischen einer Hit Bohrmaschine und einer Hilti kenn ich sicherlich, nachdem ich vor zwei Jahren bei einer Montage rund 12.000 Schlaganker gesetzt habe. |rolleyes 

Aber selbst eine Hilti hat Preislich gesehen inzwischen längst ihren Ruf als teures Wunderwerk verloren, weil eben Bosch und Konsorten stark aufgeholt haten und Hilti unter Preisdruck gesetzt haben.

Aber gerade im Hobbybereich hab ich immer wieder das Gefühl, die Leute zahlen teilweise ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Preise, die einen Außenstehenden am Verstand zweifeln lassen und ich meine, genau deswegen können die Hersteller es sich auch nach wie vor erlauben, für solche Sachen zu nehmen, was sie wollen. Bei solchen Preisen und solchen Kunden könnten die auch mal eben 100 Euro teurer machen und würden die Sachen wohl immer noch in annähernd gleichem Maße los.

Mich stört ein wenig der unkritische Umgang mit solchen Preisregionen. Und auf dem Mount Everest will ich ja auch eigentlich gar nicht angeln. |supergri 

Immerhin reden wir hier von ein oder zwei Mann Zelten, die über 500 Euro kosten.. Mal ganz nebenbei: Mein Dauervorzelt am Wohnwagen hat 3000 Euro gekostet. Dafür hat das Ding rund 20 Qm Wohnfläche, ein dickes Dach und rund 50 Kg Gestänge der stabilieren Ausführung und steht inzwischen 3 Jahre bei jedem Wetter draussen ohne die geringsten Anzeichen von verschleiß, ist handgefertigt beim Zeltbauer, nach meinen Bedürfnissen aufgemessen und mit zusätlicher rausnehmbarer Rückwand versehen. Allerdings steht eben keine Hype Marke drauf, sonder Vorzelte D..... - der Name von einem zwei Mann Betrieb. 

Ich sehe dazu ehrlich gesagt keine Verhältnismäßigkeit. #c


----------



## thobi (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

hi Aali barba
also wenn ich deinen text lese und mir dann gedanken drüber mache das dein vorzelt 3000eus zu 20qm hat, und mein starbaits 300 zu ca 2qm, dann sehe ich da eigentlich doch schon ein verhältnis!!!|supergri 
|supergri denn die 300 stehen zu 3000 im gleichen verhältnis wie 2 bzu 20 
und das gestänge von diesem angelzelt ist aus daumendicken alustangen.die haut ist aus 7 unzen,wie der überwurf auch!!!
habe es zwar noch nicht 3 jahre wo stehen gehabt, aber ich denke mal wenn es steht ohne öffters eigepackt zu werden,wobei es ja ständig geknickt wird,dann is da bestimmt auch nicht so das problem.
das es in unserem lande so ist,das alles einwenig zu teuer ist,das stimmt wohl.hätte auch kein problem damit für solch ein zelt nur 150 euro zu zahlen!!!statt 300:v 

also ich meine das mein zelt sein geld wert ist und man seine sachen nicht beim erstbesten händler kaufen sollte!
denn da kann man noch ne menge sparen#6 



das zelt hat natürlich einen überwurf.nicht so nackig wie auf dem bild!!!das is ein sommer foto!!!
bis denne thobi


----------



## ShogunZ (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

Hallo Jungs!
Ich verkauf hier im Forum einen Fox Easy Dome. Ich verweis Euch mal auf die Seite. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68270
Gruß Tom


----------



## thobi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

würde gern noch ein paar meinungen mehr hören wollen zum thema zelt!!!
welches einman ist zum beispiel zu klein!!!meine selbst für einman!!


----------



## carphunter dorste (2. November 2008)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

hallo alle zusammen wollte mir ein neues zelt zulegen weiß aber noch nicht so sicher welches ich  hab e das  aqua armo Mk2 2man im auge  was meint ihr?


----------



## zrako (2. November 2008)

*AW: Anglerzelt? Ja, aber welches...*

für das geld lieber das starbaits challenger, gute quali, ein wirkliches 2 mann zelt und in 6 varianten aufbaubar


----------

